# Report: Darko, Grizzlies Agree On Deal



## NewAgeBaller

*Report: Darko, Grizzlies Agree On Deal*



> Report: Darko, Grizzles Agree On Deal
> July 11, 2007 - 10:01 pm
> Chad Ford/ESPN -
> 
> Free-agent center Darko Milicic agreed in principle to a three-year contract with the Memphis Grizzlies on Wednesday, the player's agent Marc Cornstein told ESPN.com Insider Chad Ford.
> 
> Cornstein refused to disclose the amount of the deal, but *the starting salary is believed to be for substantially more than the $5.3 million mid-level exception.*
> 
> "We are extremely excited for this new opportunity," Cornstein said. "Darko's going to a team that really wants him. He's going to a young team with an exciting bright future much like his own. We're very excited Darko gets to learn from coach Marc Iavaroni. We believe he's one of the best big men coaches in the game. And we couldn't be happier that he has found a new home where he's appreciated.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Congrats Grizzlies fans. There wasn't much to be had in this year's FA market and you grabbed a player that could turn out to be a big steal. If not...oh well, Darko is at least a decent big man already.


----------



## carlos710

Nice. i have been waiting for this since july 1, i guess he is getting Kwame's money (around 8m a year for 3 years).


----------



## GNG

Brilliant contract for the Grizzlies. Not because Darko Milicic is an impact player - or even that he'll develop into one - the three-year length is the great part. 

Having cap room this offseason was a one-shot deal. Even if Memphis signed nobody this offseason, they would have been over the cap in '08. Varejao and Milicic were the only realistic targets, and not only did they sign a more-skilled player in Darko, they did it with minimal risk involved.

Darko:

1) Addresses size issues on both ends of the floor
2) Provides another shot-blocking presence
3) Fits the team's uptempo philosophy - his athleticism combined with his size reminds me of Pau.

If he doesn't work out, three years is still an extremely easy deal to swallow, especially in today's NBA, a la Chris Wilcox and Drew Gooden. If he does work out, Memphis just added another solid young piece to its puzzle.


----------



## Dean the Master

I so wanted this guy on my team. Anyway, please use this guy well next seasons. He has the potential to be unstoppable.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Awesome. I'm so pumped for this team now. A new coach, and new faces. I'm excited.

Conley
Miller
Gay
Darko
Gasol


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Good signing. As long as it's not Nene money, it's a very good steal by Memphis.


----------



## croco

Funny how he ends up with the team now that traded the pick when he was drafted. 

If it is for three years, Memphis can do no wrong. If he fails he will be of the payroll in 2010 and if he finally gets it together, this could turn out to be a great signing because you don't get quality big men with more than one elite skill via Free Agency very often. 

I just wonder why his agent agreed to such a short deal.


----------



## Banjoriddim

Good pick up (you needed a center badly and cap space was about to go) I expect Memphis to do better and I hope Darko will show such play like he did for Serbia with potential starting role and extra minutes (then again maybe you are cursed... I refer to the fact that Pau plays for Spain better than for you:biggrin: )


----------



## MemphisX

Now time to watch for Pau vs. Darko in the ECs.


----------



## rebelsun

croco said:


> Funny how he ends up with the team now that traded the pick when he was drafted.
> 
> If it is for three years, Memphis can do no wrong. If he fails he will be of the payroll in 2010 and if he finally gets it together, this could turn out to be a great signing because you don't get quality big men with more than one elite skill via Free Agency very often.
> 
> *I just wonder why his agent agreed to such a short deal.*


Same reason LeBron only signed a 3-year extension - bigger potential extensions down the road.


----------



## croco

RebelSun said:


> Same reason LeBron only signed a 3-year extension - bigger potential extensions down the road.


Or getting nothing at all if he fails :whoknows:

I think most agents are after the immediate money, they don't even know if they are still responsible for the business down the road.


----------



## MemphisX

croco said:


> Or getting nothing at all if he fails :whoknows:
> 
> I think most agents are after the immediate money, they don't even know if they are still responsible for the business down the road.


I hope this means they are confident he will fulfill his potential.


----------



## Zuca

Finally we sign a Center!!!!!!!!!!

No more Stro Swift or Gasol playing C, sweet!


----------



## BenDavis503

Nice pick-up! I've always liked Darko. If you guys give him 30+ minutes a game he will produce. Especially next to Gasol.


----------



## Hook88

Grizz fans get ready for Darko, I think he will work well alongside Gasol and I'm a Bulls fan and I wished we fukn signed him


----------



## Wyrm

Darko has changed a lot compared to last season in ORL. His vertical is down a bit, he's slower a bit (lateral quickness might be a problem when defending smaller guys), his outside shot is uncosistant, but he gained a lot of uper body muscle, and right now I think he's around 290. Watching him play for Serbia in August, he reminded me of no one else but Shaq the way he plays now. If he gets the ball in paint, it's lights out. Also, his passing is the best I've ever seen. In NBA terms, he's like a quicker, smaller Sabonis right now. 
Tough but delicious job for Iavaroni, though... It should be Pau at PF, Darko at C all the way... Those two can create havoc for any NBA defence simply by dragging their man out and leaving the other 1-1 with a weaker defender. If doubled, either Pau or Darko can pass to Miller/Navarro, 2 of the deadliest shooters in the game. Can all this make Iavaroni play a slower game? We'll see. I think it can.


----------



## Zuca

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/47932/20070905/darko_goes_on_tirade/


----------



## Zuca

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/47943/20070906/grizzlies_unhappy_after_milicic_outburst/


----------



## UD40

Here's what Darko said (translated): "I will find the referees, murder them and then [expletive] their daughters"

Anger issues?


----------



## Chef

:lol: I understand Darko, those friggging refs can get the hell out of you :azdaja: 

I cannot wait to see Darko under the grizzlies uniform.

If Grizzlies staff can keep him focused and motivated (that is a big if) Darko could turn into a BEAST


----------



## Wyrm

Roid rage...


----------



## GNG

This thread's almost two months old. Start new threads for new topics.

Otherwise, we might as well have ONE Darko thread, ONE Pau thread, ONE Mike thread, ONE Rudy thread and so on.


----------



## Zuca

Rawse said:


> This thread's almost two months old. Start new threads for new topics.
> 
> Otherwise, we might as well have ONE Darko thread, ONE Pau thread, ONE Mike thread, ONE Rudy thread and so on.


Honestly, I would partially agreed. Because at the same time, there is no sense to open bunches of topics, if we'll have at best just two or three answers in the major part of topics. It's not like many people use to post here, sadly.

Just for an example, we have a topic called: "Memphis waived Alexander Johnson", and this topic have 17 answers. Then I've posted another topic, "Miami signed Alexander Johnson", and nobody post an answer there. So, I should've posted that news in the "Memphis waived Alexander Johnson" post. 

At least there was 10 answers when I've posted that Mavs signed our former star player (the fan favorite Eddie Jones) :biggrin:


----------

